# Como instalar o Gentoo apartir do stage1?

## Halakaluf

Oi pessoal,

andei procurando por ai algum tuto de como instalar o gentoo apartir do stage1 so que nÃ£o encontrei !!

Queria saber se alguem sabe de algum.

Obrigado!!

----------

## Matheus Villela

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## nafre

eu mesmo ja fiz esta pergunta em um topico. segue o handbook que voce consegue instalar...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/index.xml

o que tenho que te dizer e que tera que fazer o bootstrap, instalar o portage sozinho etc.

eu to aqui esperando o KDE terminar de compilar.

----------

## To

Então vais ter esperar um bocado o KDE a compilar é demorado:)

Voltando ao tópico, só te posso dar um conselho, que não uses ~x86, tirando isso já tens o link certo.

Tó

----------

## nafre

To depois de 18 hrs uptime conseguir emergir o kdebase e suas bibliotecas. Porem so me resta um problema a placa de som logo na inicializacao do kde da um erro que falta o /dev/dsp e o som nao funciona, porem da ultimas vezes que compilei o gentoo tiver o mesmo problema porem so foi aumentar o volume ja desta vez quando nao compilei o pacote kde todo venho a me dar este error. 

Alguem tem alguma sugestao de é que faz para aumentar o som no kde ou em mode text?

----------

## Halakaluf

Pq não usar o x86???

sendo que o meu processador e o p4

poderia esplicar melhor?

----------

## xef

Ele disse ~x86 e não x86, a x86 é considerada stable e por isso é mais recomendada para quem quiser minimizar possiveis problemas.

----------

## Halakaluf

Obrigado...

----------

## To

x86 é a versão estável e por isso em principio não tens problemas com nenhum pacote. O mesmo não é verdade com a ~x86, existem às vezes pequenos bugs com alguns pacotes, daí apenas para quem quer ajudar a testar o gentoo.

Tó

----------

## nafre

Caso tenha tempo de sobra use o ~x86!

Acho a instalacao do Gentoo um pouco demorado. Ainda mais se tiver a correr risco de acontecer algum problema!

----------

## xef

Para quem tiver tempo de sobra recomendaria outra forma de ocupar o seu tempo, mais saudavel que passar horas em frente ao pc a resolver problemas causados por pequenos bugs  :Wink: 

----------

## nafre

 *xef wrote:*   

> Para quem tiver tempo de sobra recomendaria outra forma de ocupar o seu tempo, mais saudavel que passar horas em frente ao pc a resolver problemas causados por pequenos bugs 

 

Tem gente que gosta. Fazer o que?

----------

## fernandotcl

A importância de se usar ~x86 é publicar bugs. Mas bugs bem formados, e não de iniciantes.

----------

## rukinhas

 *nafre wrote:*   

> To depois de 18 hrs uptime conseguir emergir o kdebase e suas bibliotecas. Porem so me resta um problema a placa de som logo na inicializacao do kde da um erro que falta o /dev/dsp e o som nao funciona, porem da ultimas vezes que compilei o gentoo tiver o mesmo problema porem so foi aumentar o volume ja desta vez quando nao compilei o pacote kde todo venho a me dar este error. 
> 
> Alguem tem alguma sugestao de é que faz para aumentar o som no kde ou em mode text?

 

nao sei se ja fizeste mas aqui vai a minha receita.

emerge alsa-utils

alsaconf.

comigo resolveu

----------

## nafre

por aqui esta a correr tudo bem. Faltava habilitar no kernel o suporte a OSS e ALSA.

----------

